# Ford 309 Planter



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Been looking in my area (South Carolina)for a two row planter and every thing is sky high. Getting a Ford 309 has been on my mind. Well they are going between $1000 and $1250 foe a decent one.Well I got a call today about a older gentleman that has one to sell. I talked to the owner and he said it was in good shape with the only problem being it needs one of the chains replaced. He is asking $400. He is going to get pics to me of it . If it looks ok I will got inspect in person.What are you guys opinion . What should I look for when and if I go look at it?


----------



## Mark1710 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hightech1953 said:


> Been looking in my area (South Carolina)for a two row planter and every thing is sky high. Getting a Ford 309 has been on my mind. Well they are going between $1000 and $1250 foe a decent one.Well I got a call today about a older gentleman that has one to sell. I talked to the owner and he said it was in good shape with the only problem being it needs one of the chains replaced. He is asking $400. He is going to get pics to me of it . If it looks ok I will got inspect in person.What are you guys opinion . What should I look for when and if I go look at it?


Hello, I have a nice Ford 309 planter for sale I just posted in the classified section. I have never seen one of these in decent shape for sale for anywhere near the $400 the guy near you is asking for. If its in good shape then that is a steal. I have seen nice ones listed for anywhere between $1800 and $ 3200


----------

